# Ping G410 Driver



## apj0524 (Apr 16, 2019)

I am looking for other peoples experience, I currently play a G SFT 12 degree set to 11.4 which I hit Ok for my hcp usual carry about 195 ~ 210 yrds so as you can see not the fastest swing speed, but recently I feel the ball launches too high.  I like to look of the G410 Plus and as there was a Ping fitting in my area I booked myself in to see what would suit suit me, expecting maybe 10.5 degree, but Ping fitter put me into a 9 degree G410 Plus which surprised me, unfortunately it was an inside fitting using LM data so I could not see the actual ball flight.  The data showed slightly lower ball flight and better carry 220 ~ 240 than my G and his rational was that the G410 launches higher and the Tour 65 shaft seems to be touch too heavy for me so the Tensei CK Orange 60 with the 410 Heads seems to be a better suited to me, we tried the Alta and the Tour 65 in the 410, with the Alta i was all over the place and the Tour 65 was not quite as good as the Tensei Orange.

So my question is have those that have tried the 410 found it to be higher launching than they expected, and yes I have paid fitting booked where I can see the ball flight and the LM data

Thanks


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 16, 2019)

I have a 10.5 g400 max with Alta stiff which launches high and found the G410 very similar .
The numbers were identical for me on trackman.
So similar in fact I never bought it and kept my own driver.
I do have a very low ball flight so the high launch suits me.
The SFT was a lower launching I think, so you may see a marked difference.


----------



## simonm8 (Apr 24, 2019)

I have the g410 with the stiff CB shaft, and I agree it is high launching, which when I tested it with other shafts just worked better for me with my AOA.. I have come from a XR Speed Driver with the mid spin, mid launch HZadus Shaft.. Distance wise I have gained a quite a bit, but for me it was the dispersion that sold it


----------



## virtuocity (May 10, 2019)

It's not the shaft


----------



## Lump (May 10, 2019)

virtuocity said:



			It's not the shaft
		
Click to expand...

It could be. Shafts â€œfeelâ€ different, this can be good and bad. If you find one which feels right for you stick with it. 
The greater results will be down to better numbers, itâ€™s hard to say what the change of head/shafts has done without data.


----------



## User2021 (May 10, 2019)

I swapped my Rogue driver for a G410 when they came out - best thing I did.
More distance and better dispersion.

Spent about 90 mins with a Ping fitter getting the right shaft and set up.


----------



## Dannyc (May 13, 2019)

I bought the new callaway flash got a good price for a demo club then went for a fitting for a better shaft ended up getting fitted for the new ping g410 cause of the option of the flatter lie angle suited me and my driver draw that sometimes ends up to far left I love it loads more consistent to hit fairways


----------

